# Network manager won't establish a connection:



## CannonFodder (May 22, 2011)

I'm having that problem again -_-
The router is showing up when I click the icon and everything is working fine, but when I try and connect it will not establish a connection, ask me for the password(which is correct), then try to establish the connection, etc.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2011)

I've narrowed down the problem, cause I just moved all my files onto my other computer, reformated everything(the aww fuck it option).  Everything was working fine until I used the update manager.   Apparently some update is fucking with my driver and stops the networking cold, uh wut do I do?


----------



## Garfang (May 23, 2011)

You using laptop? or desktop? try this... write down your IP , Sub , Gateway and both DNS in the wireless properties IP4 settings and try again ^^ this maybe it happening because your rooter doesn't give IP automatically so in order to fix this you have to put it manually


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2011)

Garfang said:


> You using laptop? or desktop? try this... write down your IP , Sub , Gateway and both DNS in the wireless properties IP4 settings and try again ^^ this maybe it happening because your rooter doesn't give IP automatically so in order to fix this you have to put it manually


 I have the information for it, last time I had problems I just followed this thread.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95183-Reinstall-network-manager/
Cause the problem is similar, but no avail.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 23, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm having that problem again -_-
> The router is showing up when I click the icon and everything is working fine, but when I try and connect it will not establish a connection, ask me for the password(which is correct), then try to establish the connection, etc.
> 
> I've narrowed down the problem, cause I just moved all my files onto my  other computer, reformated everything(the aww fuck it option).   *Everything was working fine until I used the update manager.    Apparently some update is fucking with my driver and stops the  networking cold*, uh wut do I do?



Why am I not surprised (I read you were using Ubuntu.)? (Note: That's aimed at the OS, not you CF.  )

That's the bane of mainstream linux. Update and BOOM! Something breaks. 

Now then, could I have what driver you're using, or what kinda network card ya got? (I'm assuming it's wifi.)

I might be able to help you get back on the road.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Why am I not surprised (I read you were using Ubuntu.)? (Note: That's aimed at the OS, not you CF.  )
> 
> That's the bane of mainstream linux. Update and BOOM! Something breaks.
> 
> ...


 Ralink corp. RT2500 802.11g
As for the driver, not sure.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2011)

What do I do to find out what driver I am using?


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What do I do to find out what driver I am using?


 
First, a question, is it a USB device? The research I'm doing shows that it is. Either that or I"m not looking at the right thing.

Could you spit out the Network portions of 


```
sudo lspci -vvv
```
for me? (OR just copypasta the whole thing.)

If you don't have lspci (which the default Ubuntu install should), then just pop open a terminal and type:


```
sudo apt-get install pciutils
```

EDIT:

While I'm thinking about it, since you've backed your shit up anyway, have you given Fuduntu a whirl yet? 

It's Fedora based and takes all the pain out of Fedora, while giving you neat eyecandy and performance enhancements; especially for laptops and netbooks (thanks to Jupiter.)


----------



## ToeClaws (May 24, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Why am I not surprised (I read you were using Ubuntu.)? (Note: That's aimed at the OS, not you CF.  )...



I dunno - can't really fault the OS that easily.  Windows has been (and probably still is) the king of breaking things with updates.  But honestly, any OS that pushes down an update for a library or driver stands a chance of breaking something.  It's happened on every single OS I've ever used, and it's why most OS's also offer the ability to disable updates to certain things.



CannonFodder said:


> Ralink corp. RT2500 802.11g
> As for the driver, not sure.



Hmm... not heard of that one before - and that could be a part of the issue.  Less common hardware is often more susceptible to driver issues.  I'll be interested to see the specific drive output as well.  What would be good to try is to boot the system up on the LiveCD and run the commands above on that as well to see the difference in the driver version.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> First, a question, is it a USB device? The research I'm doing shows that it is. Either that or I"m not looking at the right thing.
> 
> Could you spit out the Network portions of
> 
> ...


 From my computer

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d330 uT
    Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Region 0: Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
    Capabilities: [e4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=06 <?>
    Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company D530 sff(dc578av)
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx+
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
    Region 0: Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
    Region 1: Memory at fc400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
    Region 2: I/O ports at 14d0 [size=8]
    Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
    Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 1
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: i915
    Kernel modules: intelfb, i915

00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02)
    Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Region 0: Memory at fecf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
    Region 4: I/O ports at 1440 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19
    Region 4: I/O ports at 1460 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18
    Region 4: I/O ports at 1480 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 23
    Region 0: Memory at fc480000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=64
    I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff
    Memory behind bridge: fc500000-fc7fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff
    Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-
    BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
        PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt, intel-rng

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx+
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18
    Region 0: I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
    Region 1: I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
    Region 2: I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
    Region 3: I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
    Region 4: I/O ports at 14c0 [size=16]
    Region 5: Memory at 30000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d330 uT
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 11
    Region 4: I/O ports at fc00 [size=32]
    Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d330 uT
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17
    Region 0: I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]
    Region 1: I/O ports at 1400 [size=64]
    Region 2: Memory at fc480400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
    Region 3: Memory at fc480600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
    Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

05:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5782 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 64 (16000ns min), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20
    Region 0: Memory at fc500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
    Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]
    Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-
    Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data
pcilib: sysfs_read_vpd: read failed: Connection timed out
        Not readable
    Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+
        Address: ff5feafeffbffdbc  Data: fbff
    Kernel driver in use: tg3
    Kernel modules: tg3

05:04.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 3060
    Subsystem: Ralink corp. Device 3060
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 66 (500ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
    Region 0: Memory at fc510000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
    Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci
    Kernel modules: rt2800pci

05:0a.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2500 802.11g (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Linksys WMP54G 2.0 PCI Adapter
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 66, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21
    Region 0: Memory at fc520000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
    Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: rt2500pci
    Kernel modules: rt2500pci
```

From livecd


```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d330 uT
    Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Region 0: Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]
    Capabilities: [e4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=06 <?>
    Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company D530 sff(dc578av)
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx+
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
    Region 0: Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
    Region 1: Memory at fc400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]
    Region 2: I/O ports at 14d0 [size=8]
    Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
    Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 1
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: i915
    Kernel modules: intelfb, i915

00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02)
    Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Region 0: Memory at fecf0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
    Region 4: I/O ports at 1440 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 19
    Region 4: I/O ports at 1460 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18
    Region 4: I/O ports at 1480 [size=32]
    Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 23
    Region 0: Memory at fc480000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0
    Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=64
    I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff
    Memory behind bridge: fc500000-fc7fffff
    Prefetchable memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff
    Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-
    BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA+ VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-
        PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-
    Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt, intel-rng

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx+
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18
    Region 0: I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]
    Region 1: I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]
    Region 2: I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]
    Region 3: I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]
    Region 4: I/O ports at 14c0 [size=16]
    Region 5: Memory at 30000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
    Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d330 uT
    Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 11
    Region 4: I/O ports at fc00 [size=32]
    Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d330 uT
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 0
    Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17
    Region 0: I/O ports at 1000 [size=256]
    Region 1: I/O ports at 1400 [size=64]
    Region 2: Memory at fc480400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]
    Region 3: Memory at fc480600 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
    Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
    Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

05:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5782 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company d530 CMT (DG746A)
    Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 64 (16000ns min), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20
    Region 0: Memory at fc500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
    Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled]
    Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=1 PME-
    Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data
pcilib: sysfs_read_vpd: read failed: Connection timed out
        Not readable
    Capabilities: [58] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+
        Address: ff5feafeffbffdbc  Data: fbff
    Kernel driver in use: tg3
    Kernel modules: tg3

05:04.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 3060
    Subsystem: Ralink corp. Device 3060
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 66 (500ns min, 1000ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16
    Region 0: Memory at fc510000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
    Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci
    Kernel modules: rt2800pci

05:0a.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2500 802.11g (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Linksys WMP54G 2.0 PCI Adapter
    Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
    Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
    Latency: 66, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
    Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 21
    Region 0: Memory at fc520000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
    Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2
        Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)
        Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
    Kernel driver in use: rt2500pci
    Kernel modules: rt2500pci
```


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> From my computer
> 
> ```
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
> ...



So at least the system is still using a driver at all. (Though, do you have two wireless cards?)

I don't remember off the top of my head if there's a way of removing and purging Network Manager and redoing it. I get the very bad feeling that it's going to want to throw out everything and the kitchen sink. (Dependencies.)


----------



## CannonFodder (May 24, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> So at least the system is still using a driver at all. (Though, do you have two wireless cards?)
> 
> I don't remember off the top of my head if there's a way of removing and purging Network Manager and redoing it. I get the very bad feeling that it's going to want to throw out everything and the kitchen sink. (Dependencies.)


 I do have two wireless cards.

I tried purging network manager like from that other thread and it did just that and threw out all the dependencies, so I said screw it, reformatted, and as soon as I updated the same problem occurred.

I have all my files backed up just in case.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 24, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I do have two wireless cards.
> 
> I tried purging network manager like from that other thread and it did just that and threw out all the dependencies, so I said screw it, reformatted, and as soon as I updated the same problem occurred.
> 
> I have all my files backed up just in case.




Do you get anything when you run 
	
	



```
iwconfig
```
? I just want to make sure it's NM that's depring.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Do you get anything when you run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It says,

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          
wlan1     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
```


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It says,
> 
> ```
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> ...



So take heart that Linux actually still likes your wifi cards! You have interfaces.

For the interim, you could try and use WicD, but I don't really care for it. You could also try and remove Network Manager and put it back.

(Or you can give Fuduntu a spin. )

But from what I've seen, your hardware and drivers are fine.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> So take heart that Linux actually still likes your wifi cards! You have interfaces.
> 
> For the interim, you could try and use WicD, but I don't really care for it. You could also try and remove Network Manager and put it back.
> 
> ...


 But how do I remove network manager and install wicd when I can't establish a connection?


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> But how do I remove network manager and install wicd when I can't establish a connection?


 
D'oh! I wrote that in the morning-ish. Forgive me.

You could use wpa_supplicant and establish a connection to the wifi network through the CLI. It's a pain in the ass, but it could work.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> D'oh! I wrote that in the morning-ish. Forgive me.
> 
> You could use wpa_supplicant and establish a connection to the wifi network through the CLI. It's a pain in the ass, but it could work.


 ....I didn't even understand that.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (May 25, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ....I didn't even understand that.


 
Sorry. Try out http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/20...ireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/

See if that helps ya. It'll at least, hopefully, get you connected so you can try your hand at redoing Network Manager.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 25, 2011)

Sai_Wolf said:


> Sorry. Try out http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/20...ireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
> 
> See if that helps ya. It'll at least, hopefully, get you connected so you can try your hand at redoing Network Manager.


 I got it working as far as I can tell.


----------

